# mystery a/c device



## zoombro (Jul 1, 2008)

What are those things that look like multicolored tubes connected to measurement devices that the air conditioner repair man uses?

It usually has a pressure valve at the top


----------



## Bushytails (Jul 1, 2008)

The closest to what you're asking that I can come up with would be a set of manifold gauges - two pressure gauges, one for high side and one for low side, with a third tube for adding/removing refrigerant.  Try a google images search and see if that looks like what you're asking about?

--Bushytails


----------

